
Show HN: Sanictype, a Windows Utility that Autocompletes Words - ajusa
https://github.com/Ajusa/sanictype
======
ajusa
I wrote this over the course of this week. I needed a faster way to write
college application essays, so this was clearly the most productive use of my
time :P

All joking aside, this is the first project I have ever submitted to a
community forum. This is still very much a work in progress, but it is usable
enough where I feel comfortable putting it out there. Right now, I am using it
in google docs to write essays and stuff, but it will work for any text inputs
in windows.

The main issue it has right now is consistency. Windows api is hard,
especially since this is my first time doing anything as low level as this.
Keeping track of the word that the cursor is right next to is a pain, and if
there is a better way than the one I have implemented here, please tell me. I
would love any feedback that helps me become a better programmer.

